# Bowtech destroyer 350 reviews



## BirdDawg350

It is very smooth drawing and extremely quiet.
It is by far the best shooting speed bow, very easy to tune. 
I had a 7 inch octane stabilizer, limbsaver drop away, apex bone collector sight, and an apex bone collector quiver


----------



## Diamond_Victory

Looking into one myself, thanks got any info


----------



## bowtechman98

BirdDawg350 said:


> It is very smooth drawing and extremely quiet.
> It is by far the best shooting speed bow, very easy to tune.
> I had a 7 inch octane stabilizer, limbsaver drop away, apex bone collector sight, and an apex bone collector quiver


 thanks for the imformation. Have you ever shot the bowtech invasion if u have do u like it better?


----------



## detroyer340

I love the destroyers, have owned both. It opted for the 340 for the extra inch of. Race height, plus I ha e a 31" draw anyway best bows I've ever shot


----------



## bowtechman98

detroyer340 said:


> I love the destroyers, have owned both. It opted for the 340 for the extra inch of. Race height, plus I ha e a 31" draw anyway best bows I've ever shot


 thanks for the help! The destroyer and the invasion and assassian are the ones that I'm thinking about do u know anything about invasion or assassian?


----------



## BirdDawg350

The invasion is very nice as well. Very smooth. I thought the assassin had a stiff draw but that may just be me. 
I loved the destroyer. Hopefully bowtech brings out something sweet this year.


----------



## bowtechman98

Sweet thanks for the help again bird! I have to get info from other people my pro shop dosnt sell alot of bowtechs so I can't shoot them and the nearest bow shop that has them is 3 hours away!


----------



## Diamond_Victory

bowtechman98 said:


> thanks for the help! The destroyer and the invasion and assassian are the ones that I'm thinking about do u know anything about invasion or assassian?


I have the assassin now, had the invasion for a short period of time. Love them both, really like the destroyer too. Only difference between destroyer and assassin is the destroyer may have a little bit less hand shock. Assassin is a fast little bow, and is a track driver


----------



## bowtechman98

Diamond_Victory said:


> I have the assassin now, had the invasion for a short period of time. Love them both, really like the destroyer too. Only difference between destroyer and assassin is the destroyer may have a little bit less hand shock. Assassin is a fast little bow, and is a track driver


 the assassian comes at a GREAT price to so there's more money to spend on upgrades that's one of the reasons I want the assassian to!


----------



## detroyer340

I have shot the invasion and other then looks thought the destroyer and invasion were similar, the assassin from what I hear has a
Stiffer draw not as fast and vibrations kinda bad, I also don't like the cheap
Assesories that come on it so I'd end up
Switching it all anyway, personally I think the assassin is not as quality
As the destroyer and invasion that's why it's priced cheaper, I wouldn't say it's a
Terrible bow just not as nice


----------



## bowtechman98

detroyer340 said:


> I have shot the invasion and other then looks thought the destroyer and invasion were similar, the assassin from what I hear has a
> Stiffer draw not as fast and vibrations kinda bad, I also don't like the cheap
> Assesories that come on it so I'd end up
> Switching it all anyway, personally I think the assassin is not as quality
> As the destroyer and invasion that's why it's priced cheaper, I wouldn't say it's a
> Terrible bow just not as nice


 sounds good thanks. do you think thats to big of a leap from a razor edge to a destroyer im 13 years old and ive one alot of tournyment with a razor edge but im ready for something thats faster and quiter u know just a higher quality bow.


----------



## detroyer340

depends on how much you shoot but dont pull to much wieght either the destroyers are very accurate, like any other bow the more you practise the better youll be speed wise youll definately pick up alot of thagt with a destroyer


----------

